# Looking to add a c02 setup



## canucksfan1 (Jan 16, 2012)

So i'm really interested in addin a c02 setup to my 55 gallon tank, currently running 2 t5ho ballasts each with dual 24 watt bulbs. Not 100% sure what a lot of the plants I have are (I know not really good but I will try to post up some pics for I.D.)

Anyway just wondering what I need to do a c02 setup. I currently have nothing so I will need everything. Also would probably like to buy it all online since I live on the Sunshine Coast, and don't make it out to the city too much.

So thats what I need. Some type of list with all the equipment I need to setup a pressurized c02 system on my tank, and where to get it.

Would this setup be any good http://www.bigalspets.ca/Red-Sea-System-Deluxe-Solenoid/dp/B0061SJWJ0 if so what do I need as far as a tank goes?? I see they make the same setup for a paintball tank but how well would that work?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm in the same boat right now getting a new co2 setup started. That's the limiting factor in some of my plant growth.

-CO2 pressurized tank
-Regulator
-Solenoid
-check valves
-CO2 diffuser
-tubing
-TIMER


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, as Minson says, all you need are:
-CO2 pressurized tank
-Regulator
-Solenoid valve
-check valve
-CO2 diffuser
-tubing
-TIMER


What I always tell people to have their lights and solenoid valve (CO2) plugged into a power bar and then the power bar into a timer and then into the wall. That way when the lights go on, the CO2 goes on and when the lights are off the CO2 goes off.

That's one of the few great features with a CO2 setup with a solenoid valve.

For a 55g tank, I'd sugest getting a 10-15 pound tank but sometimes people don't like the size of such tanks so they may decide on a 5 pound tank. Either way is fine if you're close to a place that will fill your tanks. Otherwise, if it's difficult for you to have your tanks filled, then best to have a larger CO2 tank so you'd need filling less frequently.


Don't bother with the Res Sea systems. First, it's way over priced, and second, the cost of the CO2 refills will add up as it works out cheaper to refill a larger tank than smaller ones.

Where are you located on the sunshine coast?


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Whoa. We lost a bunch of posts on this thread... :/


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

What's happened?


----------



## canucksfan1 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think I caught a few of the posts earlier. Thanks for all the help if you have any more input for me I'm all ears.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Shawn had to fix a security glitch and reset everything to last day's "memory". We lost one day's worth of posts.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

Talk with Patrick/Mykiss...I bought the Milwaukee setup a few months back, shipped to the Island. Best price around and superb service!


----------

